# 6500K CFL Lighting? [Home Depot]



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey y'all, was just reading through the threads and was lookin for sum 6500K bulbs CFL. Sum previous threads be saying y'all can buy dis stuff at Home Depot. Check out the link below of Phillips light bulbs.... where do you find the "Kelvin rating" on dese?

lookin to do sum simlar to the pic below: (found the pic on google)










Any help is much appreciated, peace, lookin forward to y'all responses.... peace... and thank u.

http://www.homedepot.ca/webapp/wcs/...&N=172436+9000005+4294934295&Pagesize=48&No=0


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

hey y'all found this below, anyone use Phillips Deluxe Daylight or just the daylight bulbs? Any thought of using the deluxe for planted tankz?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

I found 6500 compact bulbs at the dollar store for 3.00 ea


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

tom g said:


> I found 6500 compact bulbs at the dollar store for 3.00 ea


$3? You sure tom I could of swore it was $2

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

Dollarama?


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*bulbs*

I was sure it was 3 but I could be wrong I didn't pay attention really 
yes dollarama.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

You can't use cheap CFL lighting for a planted tank! You need LEDs fixtures with specific peaks in the blue and red spectrum. I dare you to find a tank that uses CFL and has a carpet of plants, go ahead and google it. I'll wait.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

FlyingHellFish said:


> You can't use cheap CFL lighting for a planted tank! You need LEDs fixtures with specific peaks in the blue and red spectrum. I dare you to find a tank that uses CFL and has a carpet of plants, go ahead and google it. I'll wait.












where did you get those lamps and how much?


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

found it! haha

swing arm lamp
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...993P/Swing+Arm+Desk+Lamp,+Black.jsp?locale=en

6500k bulbs
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Compact+Fluorescent+Bulbs,+2-Pk.jsp?locale=en


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to IKEA, it's 10 dollars for each lamp. They also have bigger reflectors (dome) than the Canadian Tire one.


----------



## 10G (Sep 15, 2013)

I bought these at crappy tire: I don't like the way the light looks..... would 5000K be okay for plants?
http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Compact+Fluorescent+Bulbs,+2-Pk.jsp?locale=en


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Well, I don't know about cheap CFL lighting, but Phillips Daylight 6500 K spirals will grow almost anything. It appears to depend to a large extent on the depth of the water, and likely on the reflector used as well. In my 30G, 3x23W bulbs will, I freely admit, not grow carpeting plants.

But in my 5G and 10G, they will grow carpeting plants and pretty much anything else. They don't penetrate depth as well as tubes do, which may be the lights, or may be the fault of the 8 inch reflectors I use at this time. Might be due to restrike too, or that there are only 3 of them on the larger tank. Only one on the 10G, two lower wattage ones on the 5G. They'll grow glosso, hairgrass, marsilea quadrifolia, among others. I don't have any HC cuba, so that one I can't say.


----------

